# sanderianums and a Maudiae type potted in Orchiata



## Roth (Jan 8, 2010)

Some pictures of paph potted in Orchiata, random photos just for fun. 

So far Orchiata is the best medium I have tried. What was surprising is how easy the plants are rooting and thriving. My earlier experiments were a couple years in Orchiata, but now it becomes my standard.

First is Paph. Tom Sheehan, gift from a friend, another friend picked it up for me . When that one is in bloom, I will post a photo. For sure one of the very best Maudiae albino types around...

It matured 3 new big growths in 4 months, 3 small growths appeared on the old rhizome and the pot is full of roots... 







The next three are sanderianums, the very long petalled strain:

1 new leaf + flower stem, repotted 2 and a half month ago:






The new leaf from the new growth in front of that one starts to be massive. 

All the sands have 4-5+ new roots, as big as those ones in 2 and an half months from repotting.






Another type of sanderianum in spike, just for fun :evil::






All the blooming plants have 2 new growth starting from each blooming growth, and the root system grows day by day. Orchiata Power size + a bit more of sandy lime. The white color on the leaves comes from the Dithane spray. 

The new leaves have the proper color for a sanderianum, and they should be glossy like that. The older leaves suffered a bit before, but they look anyway fine. Maybe there will be very soon a display that outperforms the Taiwanese one from the other thread :drool: :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:

... but at least the plants are happy and well rooted...

I will post more pictures when I have time


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 8, 2010)

groovy. thanks!

is it just the angle of the photo or are the leaves on that Maudiae massive?


----------



## Roth (Jan 8, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> groovy. thanks!
> 
> is it just the angle of the photo or are the leaves on that Maudiae massive?



Nope, the leaves are definitely massive, it's a proven 4n. The pot is a 18 cm one :drool:


----------



## etex (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks great! Quite an endorsement for Orchiata (and your growing skill, of course) you've given us! Your plants,roots and buds tell the story!! Great growing . Thanks so much for the feedback on Orchiata!! Think I will get some this spring!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 8, 2010)

First time I hear of this product, Does anyone sell it in Canada?


----------



## Candace (Jan 8, 2010)

I've heard all positive comments about Orchiata.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

Either the leaves on the top plant are HUGE! or you have teenie tiny hands! oke: 
What size orchiata is that?


----------



## Roth (Jan 8, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Either the leaves on the top plant are HUGE! or you have teenie tiny hands! oke:
> What size orchiata is that?



The Tom Sheehan is in Power + size, sands in Power size. I use both sides only so far, Power for pots up to 15 cm, Power+ over that


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok, thanx. Now if only some one would send me some and volunteer to help w/ repotting...


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 8, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Ok, thanx. Now if only some one would send me some and volunteer to help w/ repotting...



i should take a weekend and come down to the city and help you. it'd be fun, right?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

It would be insane!  I'm thinking of coming to Cape/Mass show on Sunday. 24th. Are you going?


----------



## Ray (Jan 8, 2010)

One thing that separates Orchiata from other barks is that it is treated with calcium and magnesium minerals.

I am not a huge lover of bark, but the few plants that I have put in Orchiata are responding nicely. (Others must like it too, as it sells quite readily.)


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 8, 2010)

NYEric said:


> It would be insane!  I'm thinking of coming to Cape/Mass show on Sunday. 24th. Are you going?



yup. i'm probably setting up and tearing down for my orchid society.
should be there late sunday afternoon as i'll be working the morning


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe I'll see you there. 


Ray said:


> One thing that separates Orchiata from other barks is that it is treated with calcium and magnesium minerals.


THanx for the info, maybe I can just add lots of those minerals instead of trying to replace the 3 cubic feet of medium I bought!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic plants!

I seem to remember seeing Orchiata for sale at a hydroponics store once, and it was like $35 for a fairly small bag, one that I would pay under $10 for if it were regular bark. I assume this is largely due to the import costs. Needless to say, I didn't buy it, but this thread has renewed my interest! Does anyone know where you can buy it in Canada (or somewhere in the States that ships to Canada) that carries it in larger quantities and perhaps sells it for a bit cheaper?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 8, 2010)

Great looking plant Sanderianum. I finally got my order of Orchiata and hve potted only seedlings so far (Orchiata "Power" size). It's too early but all look good so far. It costs more but it's also suppose to last much longer, good trade off IMO


----------



## Roth (Jan 8, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Maybe I'll see you there.
> 
> Thanks for the info, maybe I can just add lots of those minerals instead of trying to replace the 3 cubic feet of medium I bought!



Unfortunately not, that's what I did for the past 15 years when I got bark. So far it was not stable over the long term, and I had to repot quite frequently. I wodner too, now that I am thinking, if the sanderianum seedlings from Hawaii were not grown in that as well. It is very popular amongst growers in Hawaii...

Orchiata is pretreated to be water absorbent, then treated with dolomitic lime to stabilize the pH and ensure calcium and magnesium supply. 

About the price of Orchiata, I don't know in Canada, but Ray sells it at 35US/ 40lts bag, similar if not lower priced than "standard orchid barks" from what I can see on the internet. What was interesting for me with Orchiata, there is no rejects, where some bark can have up to half of the bag of rejected material, and second it is long term stable.

Ray, maybe you can use it for semihydro, I got some pots without holes by accident, and found out later for the phalaenopsis that the roots were soaked in orchiata and water, so far it did not decompose...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 8, 2010)

I got a small bag of Orchiata from Ray, and so far I am very impressed. It will take a while...several months to a year or more to fully evaluate it, but so far I am impressed..my next order will be for a full bag...it can't possibly be worse that the bark I have used, and I am getting more confident that it will be much better.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2010)

Unbfortunately they do not ship to Europe!!! They do not have a distributor in the EU as they confirmed me per email! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Great growing..  Can't wait to see the sandie blooms..  May I ask, where do those long petalled sandies come from?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 9, 2010)

All are really impressive and it is nice to see a sanderianum with roots! That Maudiae is amazing...


----------

